# Me he cogido una excedencia de tres meses en el trabajo



## Vilaplana

Hola,
¿cómo traduciríais esta frase?
Ich habe auf meine Arbeit 3 Monate frei genommen.
*Me he cogido una excedencia de tres meses en el trabajo.*
¿En qué manual puedo encontrar este tipo de expresiones tales como Auf etwas frei nehmen (si es que sea una expresión fija, claro...)? 
Saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Vilaplana said:


> Hola,
> ¿cómo traduciríais esta frase?
> Ich habe auf meiner/der Arbeit 3 Monate freigenommen.
> *Me he cogido una excedencia de tres meses en el trabajo.*



Hola,

No sé si estás preguntando por la frase en alemán.

Más que "freinehmen" (que da a entender que te has tomado tres meses de vacaciones), yo usaría la expresión "sich von der Arbeit freistellen lassen" o "unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen" con el sentido de "cogerse una excedencia (Ich habe mich drei Monate von der Arbeit freistellen lassen/Ich habe auf der Arbeit drei Monate unbezahlten Urlaub genommen).
La expresión fija por la que preguntas es "auf der Arbeit" (en el trabajo), que es independiente de "freinehmen".


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

ambas escrituras - _frei nehmen, freinehmen _- son correctas. Conozco la forma reflexiva: i_ch habe mir drei Monate frei genommen_.

 Vilaplana: Es necesario precisar mejor la pregunta.


----------



## Estopa

Geviert said:


> Hola,
> 
> ambas escrituras - _frei nehmen, freinehmen _- son correctas. .



Ah, gracias, Geviert. Había encontrado solo la versión según las normas de ortografía vigentes (Neue Rechtschreibung), pero ya veo que la forma anterior también se considera correcta.

A mí lo de freinehmen/frei nehmen me suena más a las vacaciones reglamentarias, las que uno se toma porque le corresponden legalmente, ya sean días sueltos o un período más o menos largo, no a una cosa extraordinaria como es la "excedencia", pero puedo estar equivocada.


----------



## Vilaplana

Estopa said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sé si estás preguntando por la frase en alemán.
> 
> Más que "freinehmen" (que da a entender que te has tomado tres meses de vacaciones), yo usaría la expresión "sich von der Arbeit freistellen lassen" o "unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen" con el sentido de "cogerse una excedencia (Ich habe mich drei Monate von der Arbeit freistellen lassen/Ich habe auf der Arbeit drei Monate unbezahlten Urlaub genommen).
> La expresión fija por la que preguntas es "auf der Arbeit" (en el trabajo), que es independiente de "freinehmen".


----------



## Vilaplana

Hola Estopa,
muchas gracias por tus propuestas para la expresión en alemán de "cogerse una excedencia". Sí que estaba preguntando por la frase en alemán. 
Tenía entendido que para decir en alemán "Estoy en el trabajo" se decía "Ich bin bei der Arbeit" y no "Ich bin auf der Arbeit" por lo que se refiere a la expresión fija que comentas.
Gracias.


----------



## Vilaplana

Hola Estopa,
en cuanto a la expresión "sich von der Arbeit freistellen lassen", ¿sería posible decir:
Ich habe *mir* drei Monate von der Arbeit freistellen lassen?  
En lugar de usar el reflexivo "mich" usamos el "mir" puesto que en la frase hay un acusativo (Drei Monate" y un dativo (mir)

Gracias.


Estopa said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sé si estás preguntando por la frase en alemán.
> 
> Más que "freinehmen" (que da a entender que te has tomado tres meses de vacaciones), yo usaría la expresión "sich von der Arbeit freistellen lassen" o "unbezahlten Urlaub nehmen" con el sentido de "cogerse una excedencia (Ich habe mich drei Monate von der Arbeit freistellen lassen/Ich habe auf der Arbeit drei Monate unbezahlten Urlaub genommen).
> La expresión fija por la que preguntas es "auf der Arbeit" (en el trabajo), que es independiente de "freinehmen".


----------



## Estopa

Vilaplana said:


> Hola Estopa,
> muchas gracias por tus propuestas para la expresión en alemán de "cogerse una excedencia". Sí que estaba preguntando por la frase en alemán.
> Tenía entendido que para decir en alemán "Estoy en el trabajo" se decía "Ich bin bei der Arbeit" y no "Ich bin auf der Arbeit" por lo que se refiere a la expresión fija que comentas.
> Gracias.



Hola, Vilaplana,
Como habrás visto no soy nativa, aunque llevo ya más de 20 años en Alemania.
Para mí existe una diferencia entre "Ich bin bei der Arbeit" y "Ich bin auf der Arbeit". En el primer caso, con la prep. "bei", significa que estás trabajando, desarrollando una actividad laboral en ese momento, mientras que en el segundo, con la prep. "auf", se hace referencia al puesto de trabajo, al lugar donde te encuentras. 
O sea, resumiendo: Estoy trabajando <=> Estoy en mi puesto de trabajo ( = Ich bin bei der Arbeit <=> Ich bin auf der Arbeit).
Esta es mi percepción personal, quizá lo pueda confirmar algún nativo.




Vilaplana said:


> Hola Estopa,
> en cuanto a la expresión "sich von der Arbeit freistellen lassen", ¿sería posible decir:
> Ich habe *mir * mich  drei Monate von der Arbeit freistellen lassen?
> En lugar de usar el reflexivo "mich" usamos el "mir" puesto que en la frase hay un acusativo (Drei Monate" y un dativo (mir)
> 
> Gracias.



No, en este caso el objeto directo es la persona que coge la excedencia (derjenige, der sich freistellen lässt), mientras que "drei Monate" es un complemento de tiempo. En esta construcción no hay pronombre reflexivo. Los verbos con "lassen" (como aquí "sich freistellen lassen) exigen un objeto directo, que puede llevar también un objeto indirecto, como en "Ich lasse mir die Haare schneiden". 
Sería como propones tú si dijeses "Ich habe mir drei Monate freigenommen". En ese caso "mir" sería el objeto indirecto y "drei Monate" el objeto directo, pero se trata de otra construcción. 

Espero que te ayude.

Edit: Quizá te ayude pensar en "freistellen" como "liberar" en el sentido que usan los sindicalistas, cuando tienen a alguien permanentemente en la sede del sindicato que sigue percibiendo el sueldo de una empresa. A estos trabajadores creo que se les llama "liberados". Por lo tanto, "sich freistellen lassen" significa más o menos "hacer que lo liberen a uno (de sus obligaciones profesionales)". Así queda claro que el objeto directo de la acción es el trabajador a quien "liberan".


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias Estopa.
Tendré en cuenta todo lo que me has explicaso y seguiré indagando...


----------

